

Stop Selling Ads and Do Something Useful - B-Con
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/02/stop_selling_ads_and_do_someth.html

======
brownbat
> "People read newspapers, listen to the radio, and watch TV, but they go to
> the Web to get things done."

I'm so ashamed right now.

